# Peach Pomace + Welch's Niagara: Question



## jsps (Jul 19, 2009)

Greetings, all. I'm about to start a peach wine and expect to have some pomace left over from it soon. Since the Niagara/Peach concentrate from Welch's receives such rave reviews, and since I've had no luck finding it locally (the Niagara/Raspberry is sold in almost every store I've visited), I thought I might try starting some Niagara concentrate on top of the peach pomace when I pull it out of the fermenter.

If I try this, what would be a reasonable ratio of pounds of pomace to gallons of reconstituted Niagara?

Or does this just sound like a bad idea?


----------



## pelican (Jul 19, 2009)

It actually sounds like a fine idea! Using the left over from one wine to start another is known as making a "second run" wine. 

This is how I would go about it (and have done in similar but not identical situation):

Whatever size batch of wine you are making now on the pomace, make up that much volume again in a must from the Niagra concentrate. 

Mix it up as though you weren't even going to add the peach pomace, maybe just maybe a wee bit lower on the starting SG (a few points, not much) to account for what the pomace will contribute sugar wise.

Add nutrient and energizer as usual, do any acid adjustment you normally would do with the niagra concentrate reconstituted and if you add pectic enzyme to juice normally, then do that too.

You won't need to add yeast though, because the pomace from the first batch will be the 'starter' for the second batch. After racking the peach wine off the pomace, add the pomace to the Niagra brew, or add the Niagra brew over the pomace in the primary it's in and away you go.


----------



## jsps (Jul 19, 2009)

Pelican,



Many thanks for the tips. This is the sort of info that doesn't seem to make it into the wine making books.


----------

